# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux > English Room >  How to Quickly Find Your Lost Mouse Cursor on Every OS

## dongeriko

Have you ever lost track of your mouse cursor on the screen? If you start wildly clicking around to find it, you could end up committing a disastrous mouse mistake; thankfully, most operating systems include a feature to help you find your pointer quickly.

*For Windows users:* Search for *Mouse* in the Start menu, and switch to the *Pointer Options* tab. At the bottom, check the box for *Show the location of the pointer when I press the Ctrl key*. Now, anytime you can’t find your cursor, just tap either *Ctrl* key and a ring will pulse around your cursor to help you find it.


*For OS X El Capitan users:* A built-in feature will guide you to your cursor. Simple shake your finger on your trackpad (or wiggle your mouse) back and forth and the mouse pointer will become huge for a moment. Once you find it, just stop wiggling and it will go back down to size.


*For Linux users:* I know little about Linux, so I asked fellow writer and Linux expert Ivana Isadora Devcic if there was a way to do this. Here’s her explanation:


The screenshot below shows what it looks like on KDE. Basically, it’s DE-dependent, meaning there isn’t one universal solution; it’s different in KDE, Gnome, Xfce, and so on.
​



For KDE, you can enable the desktop effect that controls this feature. For Gnome, use this info (the setting is accessible in System Settings).
​
Writer Bruce Epper also shared that Cinnamon has the option under *System Settings > Mouse and Touchpad.* It’s off by default, but the trigger key is *Ctrl* just like Windows.

If you’re sick of the default Windows mouse cursor, try changing it up!

*Will you enable this setting? Do you often lose your mouse cursor? Tell us your thoughts below!*

Image Credit: Maksim Kabakou via Shutterstock.com

----------

